# Corona Effekt?



## Pagz (1. Februar 2011)

Hey PCGHX,
In Monitor Tests höre ich immer wieder über den sogenannten Corona Effekt. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was das überhaupt ist, und google hat auch nichts brauchbares gebracht. Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir erklären, was das genaus ist?
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## eagum (1. Februar 2011)

PRAD | FAQ Monitore

im unteren Teil wirds erklärt...

Edit: Sogar mit Video


----------



## ReaCT (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn etwas helles bewegliches über eine dunkle Fläche sich bewegt entsteht ein weißer/heller "Rand" um das Objekt der sich Corona schimpft und besonders bei Spiele und Filmen auffällt


----------



## Pagz (1. Februar 2011)

Ah ok danke für eure Antworten.
Bin ich wieder ein bisschen schlauer geworden

Mfg, Robin123


----------



## ReaCT (1. Februar 2011)

Kein Problem, aber wenn das Thema schonmal offen ist kann man ja vielleicht meine Frage beantworten:

Früher habe ich gedacht, dass wenn um Schrift oder Personen sehr viele sichtbare, transparente Vierecke sind, dass das Corona ist. Wie nennt man dieses Phänomen?


----------



## -Thunderbird- (1. Februar 2011)

ReaCT: Ich würde sagen, dass das - wie bei jpg - Artefakte sind. Entweder durch Kompression (wie bei Bildern ala jpg) oder durch hochskalierte Bilder (PAL auf Full-HD Fernseher z.B.). Das wäre jetzt meine Erklärung dafür.


----------



## brazzjazz (4. September 2013)

Wasnn das eigentlich für ein Spiel in dem Beispielvideo?
http://www.prad.de/download/hp.avi
Irgendwas Doomiges/Quakiges?


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2013)

Das ist Doom 3.


----------

